# 3DPrintBoardPro > 3D Services Available / Needed > [AVAILABLE] Mechanical designer

## 3DWork

3D Mechanical designer and printing services ready in Spain, in case you be interested just contact me via private message.
I can print in FDM or SLA.

Best regards! 

➤ Website: http://www.3d-work.es
➤ Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/3D-Work-596165037507660

----------

